# Ring Modulator Omnisphere for Joe Zawinul’s Barbary Coast Sound



## chimuelo (Oct 3, 2020)

This is definitely a Ring Modulator, and Omnisphere has a CS-80-ish Ring Mod.
But here’s the deal...

It seems as though a Random Waveform or Sample & Hold function is used for the sound Josef Zawinul is using in the song here.



I can’t find anything in Omnisphere to generate the needed modulation or waveform.

Omni tracks polyphonically, but even listening to John McLaughlin solo in Mahavishnu Orchestra doing a solo seems to have a similar tone. Both guys had the Maestro (Gibson) Ring Mod pedals so I’m stumped.

Any help getting the sound Zawinul got in the song above would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## chimuelo (Oct 12, 2020)

Found it.
Hardware Library SYST8 Zomb.

Mod Wheel adjustments for 0-127.
Kick off Sustain on the EG.

Tight and Firey, just like Zawinul.


----------

